# What did you get - Spring plant swap



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I started a post for the secret santa swap last time so I figured I would start one for the plant swap also.
Post pics and let us know what you got.

( i know i did this kinda early but I might forget) :lol:


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I see I'm not the only one excited to see what comes... Campin by the mail box


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

who would have thought people would get so excited over plants. But then again 4 years ago I was saying "what is so special about frogs"?
Who knew!!


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

This is my first time doing the Spring swap and I am excited as well. lol :lol:


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm excited too.
I didn't get the box in the mail yesterday but it went out this morning and the person doesn't live across the universe so thats nice 

-Cassie


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

It looks like I'm the first one to receive theirs. Thanks Lee!!! Especially for the metal frog!


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Nice plants xm41907  and I really like the frog!! *GOSH* :mrgreen:


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

The little frog was a nice touch. very nice plants also.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

glad ya like em. I felt bad not being able to offer much variety, I seriously cut back on the amount of plants I have lately. I scrambled to look for something else neat to make up for it. Who doesn't like getting frogs in the mail.. :wink:


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

WOW- mine showed up, and I hit it big with Harry  No time to photograph all the supercool epiphytic ferns just yet, but I will gloat just the same :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

flyangler18 said:


> WOW- mine showed up, and I hit it big with Harry  No time to photograph all the supercool epiphytic ferns just yet, but I will gloat just the same :mrgreen:


Rub it in! :wink: 

Haven't gotten mine yet.. *fingers crossed*


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Alright so I got a chance to photograph my supercool epiphytic ferns from Harry:

Picture #1:








Clockwise from left:
Pyrrosia varia
Microgramma mitida
Microgramma lignaforma
Davallia denticulata

Picture #2:








Clockwise from left:
Pyrrosia piloselloides
Pyrrosia nummularifolia
Pyrrosia sp?
Microgramma vaccinifolia


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It's cool to see they made it OK Jason. That's Pyrrosia piloselloides.I was writing too fast on Monday.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, they made it safe and sound- and are very interesting epiphytes to boot! If grown out of viv, any suggestions for planting the Pyrrosia varia and Microgramma matida? I can only imagine a very loose substrate so the rhizome doesn't stay overly wet.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

flyangler18 said:


> Yeah, they made it safe and sound- and are very interesting epiphytes to boot! If grown out of viv, any suggestions for planting the Pyrrosia varia and Microgramma matida? I can only imagine a very loose substrate so the rhizome doesn't stay overly wet.


That's Microgramma nitida, sorry again.
Yes lay them on top of a very loose and free draining mix. They will also grow well in terrariums


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

flyangler18 said:


> Alright so I got a chance to photograph my supercool epiphytic ferns from Harry:


YOU GOT HARRY!?! I used to like you Jason, not anymore! :evil: Ha ha. Those plants are AMAZING. Great job Harry, and congrats Jason! You must be way happy about that.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Oops, quoted myself. Ment to edit the post.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

troy b hooked me up. i cant find my camera (my kiddieos love to take pictures) or i would post pics.

what a great day yesterday was i got plants and frogs!!  

and today i only got bills :| 

anyways thanks troy!
sean


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I should have gotten in on this. I gotta stop being so lazy. Well next go around i will get on it! I have some stuff to trade.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

*GREASER* said:


> I should have gotten in on this. I gotta stop being so lazy. Well next go around i will get on it! I have some stuff to trade.


Not too late. It would spoil the surprise of it, but I am up to send you some stuff if you want.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

I was also too late unfortunitly..any one have some riccia moss that i can have, all i need is alittle to start of, thanks.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

got my plants today thank you very much 


ok please explude the tall green 2 leafed plant.. forget the name and the hoya in image 1 and 2 those are both already mine but the rest i got today !! thank you alot

ps.

dont really know anything about venus fly traps.. can i put them in my viv to catch the random flys!! ??


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Man, you made out well. And the light saber?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad they arrived safely, Dom!

The VFTs should be planted in a 50/50 mix of peat moss and sand and get as much light as you can give them. Southern facing window is probably best. As a bog plant, they appreciate a very wet substrate which you can accomplish by placing the pot that they are in into a deli cup and keep an inch or two of distilled water in there. They do like to dry slightly, so let the water in the deli cup evaporate completely and wait a day or two before adding more. As a temperate species, they need a winter dormancy and good air circulation, so they don't do well in tanks. Those rhizomes have been overwintering in my fridge for several months, so they are ready to plant and should begin to growing quickly and robustly in good strong light.

The two leafed plant to the top left of pic# 1 is an Epidendrum 'Joseph Lii', an orchid. It likes to dry between waterings, so water once a week and keep it in a window that receives good strong light (I grow mine in a western facing window) or under lights. If you look closely, the pseudobulb is taking on a slightly purple cast- meaning it's getting enough light. It can be grown in viv as long as it is mounted high enough where the light is strong and it can dry thoroughly between waterings.

Bottom of pic #2 is a jewel orchid var. nigriescens. You'll like that one.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

oops i ment the two leaf plant on the right in picture 1  thats just a little baby i got from the pond by my house .. they grow really big but i just keep them cut in my viv so they stay short.. the frogs love to jumps across the tank on there big leaves... anyone wants any let me know 

   ill be sure to take care of them and keep them growing strong!!



well since i live in florida im pretty mush on sand could i just grab some from outside and mix it with the peat moss?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> well since i live in florida im pretty mush on sand could i just grab some from outside and mix it with the peat moss?


That should be fine, as long as it's not beach sand. Salt would kill them, for sure.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

haha no im in orlando, no beach for like a hour


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I just finished pulling stuff out of my box from Marty 
I'll edit this post in a lil while with pictures of what I got! Than I can start doing research on all of them. heh. Thanks Marty! Everything looks peachy (aside from the box, but all the plants are uninjured).


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

^ Sweet. I'm glad everything showed up relatively unharmed. Have to admit I think I could have done a little better, please pm me and let me know what kind of stuff you could use. I managed to know about something for a month yet spend an hour at 1am trying to gather stuff up. Such is life....

Edit: I should add I got a nice selection of Broms from John (Jungle_John I believe) in Louisianna. Thank you very much, they will definitely come in handy now that I have ventured into the world of thumbnails. Much appreciated.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I got some cool stuff from Chris Chesley, sent me a bunch of everything. Three types of Peperomia, oak leaf Ficus, huge cutting of Philodendron squamiferum, two types of begonia, and what I think is a type of Pilea. Thanks a lot Chris! Will take some pics when I get the chance.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Here are Tony's plant swap plants. There is some saleginella, a crypt, a tillisandia, a begonia, and some utricularia dichitoma. Thanks.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Thank you very much, they will definitely come in handy now that I have ventured into the world of thumbnails.


You've entered the world of small frogs- your life will never be the same!  What thumb species?


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

^ I should clarify. I have had Imi's and Iquitos for almost a year and added some Yellow Belly's last fall. Even took the unthinkable step (in my mind at least) of trading some GO's for more Pums. So I've had them for a while, but my heart has always been with my Tincs. 
I have gained a new appreciation for the thumbs since since I decided I really wanted to get involved with the plant half of the hobby. I realized pretty quickly that a large tinc can make very short work of a delicate begonia, especially if they poop larger than the leaves of the plants themselves... :roll:


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

pet-teez said:


> I just finished pulling stuff out of my box from Marty
> I'll edit this post in a lil while with pictures of what I got! Than I can start doing research on all of them. heh. Thanks Marty! Everything looks peachy (aside from the box, but all the plants are uninjured).


well, it wouldn't let me edit my post so here are pictures of my MartyPlants 
(I just need to figure out where to put them all and not kill them!)


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

NIce....

Here are mine... thanks Dakota
Pilea cuadera (sp?)








Peperomia quadrilangis (sp?)








and a nice brom, neo I think


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Pretty sure your question mark is Aeschynanthus longicaulis.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

Marty71 said:


> ^
> Edit: I should add I got a nice selection of Broms from John (Jungle_John I believe) in Louisianna. Thank you very much, they will definitely come in handy now that I have ventured into the world of thumbnails. Much appreciated.



glad they worked for you there smaller size broms great for 10's and 20gallons. they color up nice in the summer and they should pup fast when they get full grown for you


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Corpus Callosum said:


> Pretty sure your question mark is Aeschynanthus longicaulis.


Michael, which plant are you speaking of?

I got my stash last evening, I made pics but need to download them. What a haul! :shock: 

Thanks Andy!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

The one to the right of the Hoya rubra.. or is it another species?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

pet-teez in the dishidia/peperomia pic the dischidia is on the bottom, and the prostrata is the stuff on the top with the distinct veins. Shame on harry for putting two such similar vines in the same bag  We need to send him more glad bags!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Ah yes I see it now. It is most likely A longicaulis but you will have to wait for the flower. There are hybrids that have a yellow to red flowers as the species has a green flower. It's a cool insect looking flower. Mine flowers every winter.

I purchased one a while back from the Violet Barn called Aeschynanthus 'Kew Form' supposedly from ABG.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Shame on harry for putting two such similar vines in the same bag  We need to send him more glad bags!


Ahem, Harry sent ME plants


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Marty, Harry, same thing... :shock: Whoops... read Harry's post and the name must have stuck.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm sure Marty has been called worse :wink: , orrrr maybe not. :?


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> I'm sure Marty has been called worse :wink: , orrrr maybe not. :?


On a daily basis. 

Shame on me for putting together at 1 am after a few beverages. KInda seeing them again for the first time... :| Oops...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

LOL

Man maybe I did miss all the fun in this plant swap...


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

i got some realy nice stuff from Ash i took photos and ill add them up later sunday when i get back form my trip. thanks ash! like them alot.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey John,

I'm glad you got everything! I hope you didn't already have it all.  

I also got a bunch of cool stuff from Kristy -- I'll take pictures when my camera is working again! Thanks, Kristy!

Best,
Ash


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Cassie!

Got some willow moss (very excited to try this out  )
crypto coryn
rhizomes nana 'petite' 
and blyxa japonica


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

Elphaba said:


> I'm glad you got everything! I hope you didn't already have it all.
> 
> Ash



im happy with it all, honestly i had none of it i have over 70 diffrent broms but no fireballs so im super happy, i set it all up in a new exo from my friend i got ill take photo later and post when i get my camera back.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I didn't expect it til Saturday (I got a PM it would be delayed because life was getting in the way of more important things like the plant swap) but it came today! It was left at the office, and USPS actually left a notifier in my box. A great big package was waiting for me.
I couldn't wait to get it home so I borrowed a boxcutter--man, those things are sharp!!!, and bleeding and mopping, opened it up right there and then, to the smaller styrofoam box totally filled with baggies-- and whooped and hollered and oooohed and aaaahed and said look look look at this and generally behaved like an idiot, but they know me. I think only one is something I already have. A ton of peperomia viney guys that I need and never saw before. Can't remember what else, and had to wash my bloody thumb and put on a large bandaid before I look some more. Pictures will come later.
I am delighted. And my swapper figured out who I was, and looked and noticed the small scale plants I was looking for, and that's what I got!
I think we should--well, first I think we should do this again really soon, it is so exciting and fun.
But maybe we could have it still be a secret who will send to me, but let me know who I am sending to, so I can look up their posts and try to find appropriate plants. I really appreciated the thoughtfulness of my sender.
More to come...


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Hiya Aaron, I promise to send another box to you at some point... between not having much for vivs and not knowing what kind of setups you had... now that I don't have to keep my normal (non super hero) identity secret I can send ya a pm and talk to ya about what kind of stuff you like 



AaronAcker said:


> Thanks Cassie!
> 
> Got some willow moss (very excited to try this out  )
> crypto coryn
> ...


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't have any pictures but i got a white rabbits foot fern and a sliver/blue philo from Brian. Thanks man


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Just to recap, we had 25 participants in the christmas swap and 32 participants in this one.

We need to limit the amount of times we do this per year or the quality and number of plants sent will suffer.. not everyone can handle these types of swaps on a regular basis. I'm thinking three swaps a year, which means maybe one more at the end of the summer and then that's all. Personally I think four or more is pushing it, but I'd like to hear what other people think.

Those are some good suggestions Anne, I certainly would like everyone to think of ideas so we can mix it up next time to make it more interesting.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, I always want it to be Christmas again tomorrow...

And maybe limit the number of cuttings (like you just said) to no more than ??? I'd say 3 or 5. I know I went way overboard this time, in part because I was trying to make space on my light table for what I already have. (Plus I tend to get overexcited about these things, and this was my first swap.)


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I got my plants!!!  

The box my plants came in got thrown away so I do not know who sent me them.. please step forward so I can give you a big "THANK YOU"










*Selegina*








*Vine*








*Till*








*Early bird*

I love my plants and this was my 1st time signing up. I really enjoyed it. I would definitely want to do it again and hope by next time I will have more to offer!!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

LittleDip said:


> I got my plants!!!



your welcome hope you enjoy them


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

dom said:


> LittleDip said:
> 
> 
> > I got my plants!!!
> ...


DOM YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!  

You didn't have to overnight them tho. :wink: I am very happy and I love them!! I look into the early bird plant and she is gorgeous!! My GAWD!! so pretty. I do not have any plants that bloom in my viv's yet. I hope I can keep it alive!


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I got my box today, what a sorry lot of crap. Somebody sent me Easter grass. Newsflash people, plastic grass does not count as a viv plant. Maybe next time I can get a plastic frog to go with it.

Luckily though there were some other things mixed in the Easter grass. Probably by accident but I'll take any bit of luck I can these days.

I got two cuttings of Anthurium scandens which would have made the whole plant swap worth it right there as I haven't been able to get this seemingly common plant in a few years, so very excellant score there.

Two cuttings of a mini philodendron, which resembles the winde imbe type plants. These have a bit more red in the tissue than others I have recieved in the past. Very nice.

One unknown begonia rumored to be a mini, we'll see when it grows out. It doesn't seem to be a rhizomateous variety so be interested to see how it grows epiphytically. Nice pink/white flower.

One Appendicula elegans orchid, this thing has many little leaves on each stem, almost like a herringbone pattern.

One Scaphosepalum rapax orchid, I have this one but from a differant country of origin, will be interesting to see if the blooms are differant.

One Psygmorchis pusilla orchid, very small and likes it wet, hopefully I won't kill it, or I will indeed atone for my negligence by sending Mike something to make up for it.

Also I got a fossil of a trilobite in defense posture, very sweet. You can take the frogger out of the quarry but you can't take the quarry out of the frogger. Just comes with the territory when dealing with Geologists.

Anyways a great haul, better than I was expecting and very delighted to get so much good stuff.
A big Thank You to Mike Stroble.

Eric


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Early bird is a nice one, you will enjoy the blooms. Damn Harry for getting me into this genus..


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

:lol: Glad everything made it and still had plant-like appearances. Sorry about the fossil, Eric, don't know how that got in there. I knew you'd be a tough one to get, so I dipped into the depths of the well... Hope everything does all right.  

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

LittleDip said:


> dom said:
> 
> 
> > LittleDip said:
> ...



hahah no problem i work for fedex so it was about the same price why not get it faster!!  the blooms are really nice i do love these plants!!! the slegina should take off and you will find it sprouting all around the base after it getts settled in


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

OK, here are some pictures of SOME of the plants I received from Andy. Ok, so why only some. Well I took pictures when I received them and never even looked to see if the pictures were any good. Well I had left the camera on manual focus and they were not. So, I stowed all the plants and some were in areas I could not get back to to take a decent picture. Oh well. :roll: 

Not sure what species of Rhipsalis this is. May be a form of R micranthus. Very interesting.










Rhipsalis pilocarpa









Rhipsalis species (maybe elliptica)










Rhipsalis paradoxa on the left and unknown on the right. I LOVE the species on the right.










I'm going to say this is most likely a species of Disocactus










Andy sent me a bucket load of this plant, Neoalsomitra sarcophylla. 










He also sent me some small Peperomia species but no picture and two rooted cuttings of Lycopodium squarrosum!

Just like Christmas but warmer.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, here are NOT the pictures of my new plants, because I forgot to take them. But they've all been gently fondled, and are nestled in and stashed around comfortably for now, and I actually made label sticks for them so maybe I can learn what I've got. 
Here's the aftermath:









And oh, so gleefully I've got room for everybody! (My new 20high) I built the cabinet all by myself. From a precut/prefinished kit, but still... Plus I even have the lights ready.









Actually, I was planning to have this one be a frankly ultra-fake growtank zone, and make the whole thing with LECA and round epiweb branches and pots and shelves, with piles and heaps of chopped epi--but I've found from small experiments that it would make things more difficult unless I got into dripwalls and auto-misting and drainage and sumps. That's not for me, not for now. I'll stick with my LECA/sphagnum tried and true system.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Harry,
Glad to hear you like everything! My heart literally stopped when received the email stating that you were mine. :shock: I was concerned that I couldn't give you something that you didn't have! And thanks to EricM for the plants. I haven't taken any pics cause they're cleaned and put in vivs already!
I got a bunch of Begonias which I've never used in any of my tanks but these are very cool! A nice cutting of Bulbophyllum alagense, Cissus amazonicus, Philodendron burle marx fantasy which I really like! A creeper that I'm sure is a Pep.species and a Microsorium sp. that I already have but could use more of. So thanks again this was fun!
Andy


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Andy, you have any idea what the non Rhip cactus is you sent? Has it ever flowered for you? I loved it all, it's so much fun sending and receiving surprises whatever they are.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Harry it's got big red flowers I think you may be right about it being a Disocactus. I bought it from someone that called it an orchid cactus it had no tags or labels.I posted it's flower about a month and a half ago on 'Tis the season--What have you got blooming? thread.
Andy


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Well i still can not figure out who my plants came from.
BUt I do not have pics becasue of course I dispersed them into tank with out taking pics first.
But who ever sent mine. Thank you so very muuch.
I love the plant with the smallish round leaves ( unfortunately so did my sister so she took some)


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

porkchop48 said:


> Well i still can not figure out who my plants came from.
> BUt I do not have pics becasue of course I dispersed them into tank with out taking pics first.
> But who ever sent mine. Thank you so very muuch.
> I love the plant with the smallish round leaves ( unfortunately so did my sister so she took some)


it was me. 

sorry about the limited selection. my vivs are almost all tilis, broms, and other things i can grow epiphytically and i had just harvested all my pups into a new viv right before the swap came up.

the smalish round leafed one is some type of peperomia, im so bad at remembering the exact names of my plants. 

anyways i hope you can use them. 

sean


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Heyduke
yes thank you very much. I was extremely happy with what you sent. 
The ones kinda looked like a lipstick plant that I had a while ago.
I have almost nothing that grows up the back of my tank so all the plants were very welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## ccc (Nov 22, 2006)

I could not be happier with the plants that mywebbedtoes sent me! 

2 beautiful orchids (Masdevallia Pixie Shadow and Pleurothallus Grobyi), lipstick plants and a very nice pepperomia. 










and a close up of the orchids:










Wayne, you are the best! Thank you.

ccc


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I am reallying loving those plants!! The Masdevallia Pixie Shadow and Pleurothallus Grobyi!!  *LUCKY*
Is there a place I can find them online that sells them?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Glad you are happy Chris! I really love both of those orchids. I have both in tanks. The grobyi I keep in bright light up high on a branch so it can dry out. It blooms non stop for me, or just about. The Pixie Shadow is also really beautiful. The Lipstick plant should do well as it is rooted. Red flowers I think.

P.S. If you liked the other item, check out gardenia1650 on ebay, The Back Porch Shoppe

I got several episcia cuttings and hoya carnosa from Happyhippos1. Silver skies and lilacino. I really love these plants and was thrilled to get them.




























Thanks again Brian!



> I am reallying loving those plants!! The Masdevallia Pixie Shadow and Pleurothallus Grobyi!! *LUCKY*
> Is there a place I can find them online that sells them?


Littledip - I got these from a local grower during a sale for cheap. Typically they run $17.50 ea., but they are potted and sometimes bigger plants. These are divisions, but the brobyi is already fully mature, and they Masdavilla is close if not mature as well. I got them from a non board sponsor who sells them on-line. I will PM you the site. Little Frog Farms also sells Pleurothallis, and he is a board sponsor. Next time a sale comes up I will let you know. I did some shpping at this last sale for another member and he was happy with the results for the money, and I got some great plants too for less than $8.00 ea.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

ccc said:


> ...and a very nice pepperomia.


Sorry Chris, that is Peperomia prostrata, forgot to add the name. I have that growing all over the floor of several tanks. Creates a nice mat of green and grows fast. I also have it potted and it does well.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> I did some shpping at this last sale for another member and he was happy with the results for the money, and I got some great plants too for less than $8.00 ea.


As I reveal myself ....yeah, Wayne did some shopping for me and I got some great orchids out of the deal, all showing new root growth. I'd be happy to recommend this same non-board sponsor if you care to PM me.

Jason


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> P.S. If you liked the other item, check out gardenia1650 on ebay, The Back Porch Shoppe


I checked on ebay and she is not selling any plants at the moment but has some nice pieces of driftwood. 

I am going to check out the websites and go from there. Thank you Wayne :wink:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry Tarah, that P.S. was for Chris. They don't sell plants, but they sell driftwood. That was the other item I was referring to.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Sorry Tarah, that P.S. was for Chris. They don't sell plants, but they sell driftwood. That was the other item I was referring to.



sorry...well i actually DID buy a piece of wood


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

i havent figured out who sent me mine, but they did great job. There were vresia, selaginella, ludisa dicolor, and a begonia. and i probably botched the spelling back there.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

It's been long enough now, so if someone hasn't received their plants yet please contact me privately to let me know (although it sounds like everyone has been taken care of).


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

So embarrassed... Wish I had the variety of plants to ship off equal to what i received or more than I did... Maybe my receiver will get a second surprise once i get in some of my plant orders this spring...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I would like to officially launch the 2011 plant swap, who is in??????


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd be in! I absolutely love things like this!


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

In. We have something really cool coming next week that would be perfect for this


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

in

[10 character minimum...]


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm in for sure!


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

count me in!


----------

